# Pro Cages



## Duane (Jan 21, 2008)

Did anyone see the Pro Cages at the march Hamm show?

Thought they looked pretty good, whats your thoughts?

For those of you that didn't check out www.pro-cages.com


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes I looked at them but thought the detail of them was terrible, they looked strong but could do with more effort put into finishing them off.
Heres a photo I took of them at Hamm.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

they look a bit like rhino vivs!RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

01.06.2009 and the UK will have a brand new supply of plastic caging totally customizable and will beat any US or European prices!

Cages are CNC machined so the finish will far exceed both the US & European products!

Bear with us!

Vicki x


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

*Rhinovivs*



leo19 said:


> they look a bit like rhino vivs!RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium


Hi, 
not going to comment on any other product but......
thanks for the link but it is our very old website.
Here is our brand new one .. check it out and check out featured offer.
Also I would like to mention our vivs are made from SOLID Polypropolene,and we HEAT bend our vivs.
Alan
www.rhinovivs.com


----------



## Duane (Jan 21, 2008)

Victoria_O said:


> 01.06.2009 and the UK will have a brand new supply of plastic caging totally customizable and will beat any US or European prices!
> 
> Cages are CNC machined so the finish will far exceed both the US & European products!
> 
> ...


Any more detail than that? 

Pictures?


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

I just was around looking for coments of my cages, and well :

reptiles-ink: I would have apreciate your coments in hamm so i would be able to understand more what you mean , about no good finish. All the people who talk whith me they told me impresive cages.

Becouse this cages are no compare with other plastic, cage only becouse are plastic. Well i mean, the the material is like PVC Expanded, in 12 mm and with the density of the wood. 
Thats why keep so fine the temperature . And also that why we can ship unsambled. 

here same examples










3andfloor.jpg picture by pro-cages - Photobucket

Anyway will be good have your impresion here or in next Hamm Show.

And like Raptor said, this is no like RhinoVivs at all. As raptor said those are PP and this in PVC in 12 mm, nothing to compare.

PS:the price in the pic of reptiles ink, was very promotional only in hamm show, many people are ask me for that. Correts prices are in pro-cages - onlineshop, Tarifa, Spain - Home


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi vano
Sorry I didnt have time to chat at Hamm, I was still looking for several things and it was near the end of the show.
The design is indeed good but you could do with spending more time on the finer detail especially around the front edge, seal the joints better and perhaps polish the edges.


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

Please see my galleri first as long my web page is no finish. In this gallery is also some good ideas for morelia viridis keepers, as i am. And i give permission to anybody to use this pics and post wherever they like.

http://s651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/pro-cages/ 

Reptils ink said "The design is indeed good"

I agree, but may you said what you like more in my cages desing .

"but you could do with spending more time on the finer detail especially around the front edge"

Sorry dont understand really what you mean, you mean estructural or estetic

"seal the joints better "

Sorry cannot seal the joinst as long, is shipping unsambled, so depending each user, can seal or not. I dont do, with my chondros. Anyway you can use _Polyurethane_ Sealant, and its work perfectaly, if you used it properlly you can used 1 inch of water without any loss.

In case you want unsambled again, offently i guess better used normal silicone, but dosent work like _Polyurethane_.


"and perhaps polish the edges"

Sorry until now i dont now any easy way to polish the edges of PVC when the density have been change. This material is like drye foam, is formed of microbubbles. So in the both sides is pulish by the process, but in the core is like foam.So when you manufacture, in the edges you feel those smalls bubbles thas why look like no polish, but ...

Please read about PVC Foam or Expanded PVC, my material is basically the same, and sorry my English is no good enought to explain more about this material. But many branch in USA are working with this kind of product. 

I found some company in england who sell samething like this

UK Plastic Sales - 13mm PVC Foam Board Sheet For Sale, Supplies of Plastic Stock

so you can ask about properties.

Our main personally point is the thickness( 12 mm) and our Density(...) we have look the propierties of the wood.

Any question by email or private message will be answered ASAP


Regards

Raul


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

> Any more detail than that?
> 
> Pictures?


 
At the moment not really! Although we have 17 Standard sizes, the only UK manufacturer of an 8ft cage off the shelf. Everything *totally* customizable again a UK only for plastics vivariums and racks. 
 
The reason being one of my pet hates is people releasing products and not having the full range ready or even a website to display them on. 

Our cages / racks / incubators / hides / trap boxes / nurseries all go live on 01.06.2009. We will be competitive with wooden prices only better as obviously plastics don’t rot and the materials we have chosen do not dis-color, warp etc. 

Vicki x


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

"The reason being one of my pet hates is people releasing products and not having the full range ready or even a website to display them on. "

You have describe me, perfectlly:2thumb: i have so much to learn:notworthy:, no really i have take diferent direction, i have been sharing pictures of my protos and ideas since the begining of my project (early 2008) in many forums and with many people, now the first 6 cages are ready, and still so much to do for marketing ....what to said.....


"...the materials we have chosen do not dis-color, warp etc"
I wonder wich plastic material dis-color , warp etc, i mean in normal conditions. At the same time i wonder too, what plastic material never dis-color , warp, etc ... in criticals conditions depending material.
I can not said pp better than PVC or PVC better than PP, all depend the criterial of the users once they know the properties of the diferents materials.
So please may you be more explicit, about what conditions your material is perfect and resistance compering anyother .
,
Other way, words are empty sorry.

regards

raul


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

vano said:


> "The reason being one of my pet hates is people releasing products and not having the full range ready or even a website to display them on. "
> 
> You have describe me, perfectlly:2thumb: i have so much to learn:notworthy:, no really i have take diferent direction, i have been sharing pictures of my protos and ideas since the begining of my project (early 2008) in many forums and with many people, now the first 6 cages are ready, and still so much to do for marketing ....what to said.....
> 
> ...


Sorry I don’t understand your post if im honest. 

The material we have chosen is being used because it allows us to offer our products at a far more cost affective price than our competitors yet allowing us to compete in aspects such as quality and efficiency. That plus the fact we have invested the better part of 20K on a state of the art CNC machine means the cages we put out the door are hopefully going to fill the hole we believe has been in the European reptile market a long time. 

I won’t post anymore on this thread until we have everything ready to go as it wouldn’t be fair to tease
:lol2:


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

Please let me explain what part of my message you no understand, just tell me, i think could be interested if people know more about properties of materials, no just leave the thread. 

regards

raul


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

vano said:


> Please let me explain what part of my message you no understand, just tell me, i think could be interested if people know more about properties of materials, no just leave the thread.
> 
> regards
> 
> raul


The bit regarding the material was what confused me. I was not putting down anyone elses materials by a long way. We are not going to disclose the material we use until the business goes live as everything will be on the website.

I wont comment further on the thread as this is about your cages and not ours!

Thanks Vicki x


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

I understand, anyway i would apreciate any comments about my cages.

regards

raul


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

Just to show you other pics of pro-Cages, here is posible see more details than in the one was taking by "reptil ink". All the pics belong from happy costumers, so soon will have more in the page.

The chondros, of the galleries, belong to me......


wellcome by pro-cages.com - Cages and facilities


----------



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

I hope no one would mind my opinion. I have looked at few plastics tanks and they just don't look as attractive as wooden ones. Maybe with high humidity you need one - but for my leos wood/cheap board perfect.

Anyway good luck in business to all of you


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree, with your for dry terrarium, just small diference when you try to really desinfect it. But wood and the plastic i used for pro Cages, have same density and same isulating qualtiesAnyway i am starting a new proyect with Tockay morphs, so defenally i preffer plastic.

Thanks gekox


----------



## vano (Mar 6, 2007)

Victoria_O said:


> 01.06.2009 and the UK will have a brand new supply of plastic caging totally customizable and will beat any US or European prices!
> 
> Cages are CNC machined so the finish will far exceed both the US & European products!
> 
> ...



Any news?


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Victoria_O said:


> 01.06.2009 and the UK will have a brand new supply of plastic caging totally customizable and will beat any US or European prices!
> 
> Cages are CNC machined so the finish will far exceed both the US & European products!
> 
> ...


Yeah - would like to see these, anything yet?


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

She's posted a thread in equipment classifieds here.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have a look : victory:


----------

